

TextIt Goes Open Source - enewcomer
http://blog.textit.in/textit-open-sources-technology-platform-as-rapidpro

======
nicpottier
I'm going to write up something that is a bit more geared towards the HN crowd
and the pros/cons and other thoughts that go into Open Sourcing a SaaS play,
but this is our coming out party announcement. :)

~~~
curiously
looking forward to it, especially the pro/cons of open sourcing a saas because
I largely see only cons (opening up code to competitors, bypassing the need
for purchasing through your saas).

This textit project is quite interesting I might actually give this a go and
build something.

------
michaelbuddy
this interface seems really nice. as someone not familiar with how these
logical bits would normally be arranged, this kind of node flow process
fascinates me. Mostly because I actually understand it. I'd like to see how it
could apply to other things.

